# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  دعاء المطر

## الحميدية

الدعـــاء عند نـــزول المطـــر وشـــدته

قال تعالى : 

(( فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا ( ) يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَارًا ( ) وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ أَنْهَارًا ((

الدعاء عند نزول المطر: (( اللَّهُمَّ صيَّباً نافعاً )). ( رواه البخاري 2/84 (

- الدعاء بعد نزول المطر: (( مُطِرنا بِفَضْل الله ورَحمتِهِ )). متفق عليه. 

الدعاء عند شدة المطر والخوف منها : 

يقال إذا كثر المطر وخيف منه الضرر: (( اللَّهُمَّ حوَالَيْنَا وَلاَ عَلَيْنَا، اللَّهُمَّ على الآكام والظِّرَابِ وبُطوُنِ الأودِيَةِ، ومنابتِ الشَّجَرِ )). متفق عليه. 

- اللهم اجعلها سقيا رحمـــة ولا تجعلها سقيا عــذاب .

دعـــاء الاستسقاء وطلب المطر

(( اللَّهُمَّ أغِثْنَا، اللَّهُمَّ أغِثْنَا، اللَّهُمَّ أغِثْنا)). متفق عليه. 

دخل رجل يوم الجمعة والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب الناس فقال يا رسول الله هلكت الأموال وإنقطعت السبل فأدعو الله يغيثنا فرفع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يديه وقال اللهم أغثنا اللهم أغثنا اللهم أغثنا ورفع الناس أيديهم معه قال أنس بن مالك راوي الحديث والله ما نرى في السماء من سحاب ولا قزعة ولا بيننا وبين سلع من بيت ولا دار وسلع جبل في المدينة معروف يأتي من نحوه السحاب فالسماء كانت صحوا قال فخرجت من ورائه سحابه فانتشرت في السماء ورعدت وبرقت فما نزل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من منبره إلا والمطر يتحاذر من لحيته فسبحان العليم القادر سبحان من هو على كل شئ قدير 


- (( اللَّهُمَّ اسقِنَا غَيثاً مُغيثاً مَريئاَ مريعاً نافِعاً غير ضارٍّ، عاجِلاً غيرَ آجِلٍ )). صحيح (صحيح سنن أبي داود 1/216 (


- (( اللَّهُمَّ اسق عِبَادَك وبَهَائِمَكَ، وانشُرْ رحمَتَك، وأحي بَلدَكَ الميِّت )). حسن (صحيح سنن أبي داود 1/218(

- الإكثار من الاستغفار .

(اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّاراً * يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِدْرَاراً * وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ أَنْهَاراً) (نوح: 10-12(

الحمد لله على هذه الامطار ونسأل الله من فضله

مطرنا بفضل الله ورحمته

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## احلامي 2009

وقت نزول الرحمة بنات ادعوا الدعاء مستجاب وقت نزول المطر...اللهم صيبا نافعا...الحمدلله

----------


## Sweet Dreem

يعطيج العافية أختـي

----------


## صـاحبة السمووو

وقت نزول الرحمة بنات ادعوا الدعاء مستجاب وقت نزول المطر...اللهم صيبا نافعا...الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني غاويهـ

- (( اللَّهُمَّ اسقِنَا غَيثاً مُغيثاً مَريئاَ مريعاً نافِعاً غير ضارٍّ، عاجِلاً غيرَ آجِلٍ )). 
آختي الحميدية 
اشكرج ع الطرح الاكثر من رااائع..
وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج..
ونترياا يديدج..
وربي يحفظج..

----------


## أم حراير

اللهم آمين

----------


## الحميدية

> - (( اللَّهُمَّ اسقِنَا غَيثاً مُغيثاً مَريئاَ مريعاً نافِعاً غير ضارٍّ، عاجِلاً غيرَ آجِلٍ )). 
> آختي الحميدية 
> اشكرج ع الطرح الاكثر من رااائع..
> وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج..
> ونترياا يديدج..
> وربي يحفظج..


فديتج ........
الله يسمع منج حبيبتي اجمعييييين
 :Ast Green:

----------


## ام عليوان

بارك الله فيج اخويتي وعساه في موازين حسناتج ^^

----------


## غزيرة الهموم

اللهم صيبا نافعا

----------


## غزيرة الهموم

اللهم صيبا نافعا

----------


## ام حمد ..

غاليتي بارك الله فيك على هذا التذكير ولا حرمك من الاجر والثواب 
ورزقنا واياكي في هذه الاجواء الماطره دعاء لا يرد ورزق لا يعد وباب الى الجنة لا يسد

----------


## الحاجية

و يسنُّ أن يخرج الإنسان شيئاً من متاعه ليصيبه المطرفعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهماأنه كان إذا أمطرت السماء يقول: يا جارية، أخرجي سرجي، أخرجي ثيابي، ويقول: وَنَزَّلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء مُّبَاركًاِ. (أخرجه البخاري) جزاك الله خير

----------


## شمس خالد

يزاج الله كل خير

وجعله في ميزان اعمالج اختي ....

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

- (( اللَّهُمَّ اسقِنَا غَيثاً مُغيثاً مَريئاَ مريعاً نافِعاً غير ضارٍّ، عاجِلاً غيرَ آجِلٍ )).

----------


## shwooog

- اللهم اجعلها سقيا رحمـــة ولا تجعلها سقيا عــذاب .

تسلمين حبوبه

----------


## (الحمادية)

يزاااااااج الله خييييييييييير

----------


## @ريم الفلا@

يااارب تجعلها امطاار خير ورحمه

----------

